# White Fungus on soil.



## ndillon (May 18, 2018)

Guys, I planted a "Shady Nooks" variety by Jonathan Green about three weeks ago in a very dense shaded part of my yard. It is primary a terf type tall fescue blend.

We had a 10 day dry spell right when I panted followed by a week of late afternoon rain showers. The grass came up great and seems to be doing fantastic, however the soil has not been able to dry out.

I now have a white fuzzy fungus on the top of the soil across 2/3 of the yard that has popped up in the past 2 days. 3 days ago I put down line due to my PH reading of 5.5.

I know the best way to handle this is to let the area dry well, but with more rain forecasted and it still being a new lawn it will be tricky.

Any products that I am use to combat this soil fungus? It does not seem to impacting the grass yet.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's a first one for me. Does the seed have any coatings?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Did you by any chance put down Milorganite? Looks like Mycelium...


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

i've got the same stuff that shows up in my seedlings in the morning with the dew but goes away by lunch. guess i should have looked more closely. I kinda thought it was pollen. Mine appears to be benign as well and it showed up weeks ago.


----------



## ndillon (May 18, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Did you by any chance put down Milorganite? Looks like Mycelium...


Yes. I put down a bag about 8 days ago.


----------



## ndillon (May 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> That's a first one for me. Does the seed have any coatings?


No, this seed does not has a coating on it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think Eric is right.


----------



## ndillon (May 18, 2018)

Any harm here then? Should I just cut back on watering and let it correct itself?


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

I had the exact same thing happened to my newly planted Kentucky bluegrass.. it was everywhere but it didn't affect the grass and the grass was too young to treat. It was so hard not to treat for the three weeks I had it.. eventually when the dry weather came in it went away on its own weeks later.. Sometimes the best thing to do is nothing..


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Mycelium. Harmless


----------

